# Hiw about The War of the Austrian Succession?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle was fairly ineffable.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

MarkW said:


> I hear the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle was fairly ineffable.


It was as nothing compared to the Schleswig-Holstein question. Here was Lord Palmerston on that issue:

"The Schleswig-Holstein question is so complicated, only three men in Europe have ever understood it. One was Prince Albert, who is dead. The second was a German professor who became mad. I am the third and I have forgotten all about it."


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

MarkW said:


> I hear the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle was fairly ineffable.


I see what you did there. This is a sort of reverse psychology. This thread will now be guaranteed to be about 'Music and the Ineffable'.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I see what you did there. This is a sort of reverse psychology. This thread will now be guaranteed to be about 'Music and the Ineffable'.


After 28 pages about Music and the Ineffable (sort of), I think I'll retire now.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I hear the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle was fairly ineffable.


It just didn't get very far around Europe. The good news was sadly only brought as far as Gent, I understand.....:tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Regarding the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle, its complete details were known only to the notorious Old Man of La Chapelle-aux-Saints. The enormity of the terms of the treaty so unhinged and disfigured him that his hideously deformed skull remains today an object of wonder....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Chapelle-aux-Saints_1


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The War of the Austrian Succession was ineffable because it never materialized except on the astral plane. Had it materialized like the golden chalice, Maria Theresa would have fought for it, at least on weekends and holidays. It was the first Succession to be signed in ineffable ink and Austria was shrunk by one-half to the size of New Jersey.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

The War of the Austrian Succession certainly was not ineffable, Frederick really effed up the Austrians at Hohenfriedberg

but perhaps if Elisabeth Christine of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel had been more effable to her husband (or vice-versa, who knows), she might have had a few sons and spared us the whole thing


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

MarkW said:


> I hear the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle was fairly ineffable.


You know, they just had the best words, and wanted to use all of them.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> You know, they just had the best words, and wanted to use all of them.


joen_cph, as a Dane, and a great one, can you explain for us the intricacies of the Schleswig-Holstein question? We're currently watching _Borgen_, but it has not come up there.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This effing uneffical ceffpool of a thread needed to be shut down before it started. The Lone Rangeress is falling down on the job.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> The War of the Austrian Succession was ineffable because it never materialized except on the astral plane. Had it materialized like the golden chalice, Maria Theresa would have fought for it, at least on weekends and holidays. It was the first Succession to be *signed in ineffable ink* and Austria was shrunk by one-half to resemble the size of New Jersey.


How do you read ineffable writing? Perhaps using virtual lemon juice?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Becca said:


> How do you read ineffable writing? Perhaps using virtual lemon juice?


 Good question. Good idea. I'd probably hold the entire country of Austria over an open flame to bring out its invisible writing and then make a tall glass of lemonade. Then I'd ask Maria Theresa out on a date and take her to be the ineffable Queen of New Jersey and listen to some Monk:

The Hackensack, New Jersey, City Anthem:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> Good question. Good idea. I would probably hold the entire country of Austria over an open flame to bring out its ineffable lettering and then make a tall glass of lemonade while listening to a Schubert piano sonata. Then I'd ask Maria Theresa out on a date and take her to be the ineffable Queen of New Jersey.


Wow. I'm from New Jersey and they never told me Maria Theresa was too. But but I suspect she wouldn't have been interested in me anyway. Apparently she only liked Catholics. I guess Protestants weren't effable enough. And Jews? Oy!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

To return, briefly, to music, we do have the Treaty of Aix la Chapelle to thank for that most ineffable of musical compositions, Handel's Music for the Royal Fireworks.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Wait, is this about Abbado succeeding Karajan at the BPO? Because Lorin Maazel was pretty pissed about that...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> joen_cph, as a Dane, and a great one, can you explain for us the intricacies of the Schleswig-Holstein question? We're currently watching _Borgen_, but it has not come up there.


The resulting wars between Denmark and Prussia 1848-51 and 1864 were indeed complicated stuff. A mixture of provincial as well as Danish, Prussian, and international interests being at stake. The Danish defeat in 1864 meant an ever smaller territory for us, but about half of the area was given back via a referendum in 1920, that is now considered one of the most succesful examples of settling territorial disputes in a peaceful way. Answering the question in a useful way.

In the old days, our country consisted of much larger areas in Sweden, Germany, Norway, the Baltics and other places, hence the strange placement of our capital on its edge, but any changes are totally unrealistic these days ... and the EU-thing has put ideas about a sort of a common, 'Nordic Union' here in Scandinavia very much in the background ...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Wait a minute... isn't it that the area was just offered back to Denmark as an extension of the Versailles Treaty and to further reduce German power and influence? Denmark was in no position to take or demand it, so if the population said 'yes' to the proposal it was really just a convenient restoration project by the victors of WWI; not an example of 'peaceful justice' for the good of the world.

Now that the UK has almost left the EU, maybe the Scandinavians can make a pact with them and create a new Nordic Union with extended influence. (Probably inadvisable).


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

eugeneonagain said:


> Now that the UK has almost left the EU,


That 'almost' opens up the question whether you are estimating, speculating, stating facts or offering an opinion about a future condition. That just goes to show you're not a true rationalist.

On a related matter, if anyone can explain the implications of the Irish Backstop without hesitation, deviation or repetition, _and _without reference to hurling or gaelic football...you could make a lot of money on the after-dinner circuit for readers of the Daily Mirror and Daily Mail and our House of Commons.

Compared to that, the Eastern Question is merely as ineffable as the Delphic Oracle.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> Wait a minute... isn't it that the area was just offered back to Denmark as an extension of the Versailles Treaty and to further reduce German power and influence? *Denmark was in no position to take or demand it, so if the population said 'yes' to the proposal it was really just a convenient restoration project by the victors of WWI; not an example of 'peaceful justice' for the good of the world.*
> 
> Now that the UK has almost left the EU, maybe the Scandinavians can make a pact with them and create a new Nordic Union with extended influence. (Probably inadvisable).


It was a public referendum in the area; some went to Germany, some went to Denmark. I don't know what you'd suggest otherwise. Everybody have accepted the result afterwards, except some Nazi/Germania adherents.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> That 'almost' opens up the question whether you are estimating, speculating, stating facts or offering an opinion about a future condition. That just goes to show you're not a true rationalist.


Well since it is not yet the 29th of March - the official date of Brexit - I can only say 'almost'. It's not an estimate, I am quoting the stated desire of the Brexiteers. Here in NL the information I have received from the government, even though they are just as baffled and uninformed by Westminster, has been clearer than in any the replies to letters I have sent to the Foreign Office over a two year period. 
It's hard to be a rationalist with something so damnably irrational as Brexit.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> It was a public referendum in the area; some went to Germany, some went to Denmark. I don't know what you'd suggest otherwise. Everybody have accepted the result afterwards, except some Nazi/Germania adherents.


I know it was a referendum, but one taken on the decision of foreign powers making a decision for political ends. What I am objecting to is the suggestion that it was a masterclass in peaceful dispute settlement. Denmark couldn't have 'taken' it back by force anyway so there wouldn't have been any other sort of change. The Versailles powers took it and decided what to do with it for reasons of power, not to 'right a wrong' or settle a dispute, or partially restore an ancient kingdom.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> I know it was a referendum, but one taken on the decision of foreign powers making a decision for political ends. What I am objecting to is the suggestion that it was a masterclass in peaceful dispute settlement. Denmark couldn't have 'taken' it back by force anyway so there wouldn't have been any other sort of change. The Versailles powers took it and decided what to do with it for reasons of power, not to 'right a wrong' or settle a dispute, or partially restore an ancient kingdom.


And I am pointing to the value of fair referendums, sometimes instigated by an outside authority.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

What have I done? What have we all done??


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Next: Quantum gravity.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Forget about the Treaty, it won't be long before the moderators apply the Pragmatic Sanction.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Becca said:


> Forget about the Treaty, it won't be long before the moderators apply the Pragmatic Sanction.


In blood red....


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

What about that Thirty Years War then? I believe the whole thing just went out the window!

BTW, great pointless thread.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> What about that Thirty Years War then? I believe the whole thing just went out the window!
> 
> BTW, great pointless thread.


Because of the economic recession, the 30-Years War has been reduced to 25 and the numbers will no longer be spelled out to save ink. Look for the new discription of the War in the abbreviated Readers Digest version of the Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Wait, is this about Abbado succeeding Karajan at the BPO? Because Lorin Maazel was pretty pissed about that...


I am VERY delighted your have joined us, Matthew.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> This effing uneffical ceffpool of a thread needed to be shut down before it started. The Lone Rangeress is falling down on the job.


Lone Rangeress! I am positively delighted that so many people love horses, but I have more than my fair share in my life! AND my choice of vehicle would definitely be black--I would prefer five speeds, but I'd gladly use six. Question is German, Italian, British or American-made.....well, maybe one variant of each.

As to the West, well, yes, I love black-footed ferrets (AND prairie dogs), antelope ground squirrels, etc., but I've found it's most delightful and easiest to see most of these creatures in Tempe's Desert Botanical Gardens.

I am so flattered you keep thinking of me. :kiss:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Reviving and flogging a dead horse. And for what? I think we know.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Can anyone answer the West Lothian question?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The thread hasn't been closed, but remember not to make personal remarks about or allusions to other members of the forum which are not unambiguously positive.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

LezLee said:


> Can anyone answer the West Lothian question?


I am Loathe to try


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> The thread hasn't been closed, but remember not to make personal remarks about or allusions to other members of the forum which are not unambiguously positive.


I like the green. It has a more calming effect.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Becca said:


> I am Loathe to try


 I laughed out loud. A Loathesome subject not fit for polite company!


----------

